# k3b brennt DVDs langsam [SOLVED]

## psycco

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen das Problem das k3b die DVDs sehr langsam brennt (800kb/s). Habe schon im Gentoo Forum gesucht und da finden sich nur Beiträge mit älteren Kernel, welche leider nicht zur Lösung beitragen.

Auf der Kommandozeile (cdrecord) kann ich DVDs ganz normal schreiben, in k3b ist der Puffer immer gegen Null dann wieder mal völlig voll und dann wieder Nulll. Also der Geräte-Puffer schwankt sehr stark. An der Kernelkonfiguration habe ich nix geändert, nur täglich das emerge -uDNv world.

Welche Informationen braucht ihr jetzt genau? Trage hier mal nach besten Gewissen alle zusammen.

uname -a

```
sunset ~ # uname -a

Linux sunset 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #6 SMP Sat Mar 8 12:22:13 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

emerge --info

```
sunset ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 Mar 2008 10:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local /usr/portage/local/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X acl acpi alsa amarok apache2 arts asf avi berkdb bluetooth bzip2 calendars ccache cddb cdio cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dpms dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode ethereal examples exif ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype ftp gd gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 gzip hal httpd iconv icq id3 id3tag imagemagick imap imlib isdnlog jack java javascript john jpeg jpeg2k kde lame ldap lm_sensors md5sum midi mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer msn mudflap music musicbrainz ncurses network nls noamazon nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ntlm nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp openssl oscar pam pcre pdf perl php png postgres pppd python qt qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection rss samba sasl scp session sftp smime spell spl ss3 ss4 sse sse2 ssl subversion svg symlink syslog tcpd tetex theora threads tiff transcode truetype type1 unicode usb vcd verbose videos visualisation vorbis webdav win32codecs wma wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xscreensaver xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

hdparm -tT /dev/sr0

```
sunset ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sr0

/dev/sr0:

 Timing cached reads:   1728 MB in  2.00 seconds = 864.24 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   14 MB in  3.21 seconds =   4.37 MB/sec
```

hdparm -i /dev/sr0

```
sunset ~ # hdparm -i /dev/sr0

/dev/sr0:

 Model=HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B               , FwRev=DL13    , SerialNo=B9FED5646F57

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5

 * signifies the current active mode
```

Kernelkonfiguration

```
#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set
```

Hoffe das reicht erstmal.

P.S.: CDs brennen normal (voller Puffer usw.), nur bei DVDs hakt es. Auch schon verschiedene Hersteller probiert. Nix hilft  :Sad: 

Vielen Dank vorab.Last edited by psycco on Sat Mar 08, 2008 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## buggybunny

1. Kommen denn interessante Meldungen, wenn du k3b aus der Konsole startest?

2. Schon mal unter "Advanced Settings" -> "Manual writing buffer size" mit den Werten "rumgespielt"?

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche Version hast du?

----------

## psycco

So hab das ganze jetzt mal versucht von der Konsole zu brennen:

```
andy@sunset ~ $ /usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=4 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data image.iso

Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a37 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2008 JÃÂ¶rg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits./usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4167B'

Revision       : 'DL13'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Current: DVD+R

Profile: DVD-RAM

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD-R/DL sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RW sequential recording

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD+R (current)

Profile: DVD+R/DL

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-ROM

Profile: Removable Disk

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+R driver (mmc_dvdplusr).

Driver flags   : NO-CD DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

Drive buf size : 1114112 = 1088 KB

Drive pbuf size: 1966080 = 1920 KB

Drive DMA Speed: 13696 kB/s 77x CD 9x DVD 3x BD

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data  4460 MB

Total size:     4460 MB = 2283601 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

Blocks total: 2295104 Blocks current: 2295104 Blocks remaining: 11503

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

/usr/bin/cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

Starting to write CD/DVD/BD at speed 4 in real SAO mode for single session.

Last chance to quit, starting real write    0 seconds. Operation starts.

Waiting for reader process to fill input buffer ... input buffer ready.

Starting new track at sector: 0

Track 01:    0 of 4460 MB written./usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. write_g1: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  2A 00 00 00 00 1F 00 00 1F 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 10 2A 00 00 0E 21 02 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x21 Qual 0x02 (invalid address for write) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)

cmd finished after 0.730s timeout 100s

write track data: error after 63488 bytes

/usr/bin/cdrecord: The current problem looks like a buffer underrun.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: It looks like 'driveropts=burnfree' does not work for this drive.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Please report.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Make sure that you are root, enable DMA and check your HW/OS set up.

Writing  time:   17.972s

Average write speed 187.9x.

Fixating...

Fixating time:   33.253s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo had 65 puts and 2 gets.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: fifo was 0 times empty and 1 times full, min fill was 98%.
```

Komisch, bei einer DVD+RW geht es, bei einer DVD+R nicht. Kann es sein das Laufwerk hat Probleme mit den Rohlingen? Ich kann mich dumpf erinnern, das ich unter Windows (ewig her) auch schon solche Probleme mit genau den gleichen Rohlingen hatte.

Edit: Ich glaube mein Fehler liegt ganz woanders. Habe das HowTo hier gefunden: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATAPI_CD_Burning. Muss ich wirklich beide Optionen aktivieren?! 'ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support' habe ich zur Zeit nicht aktiviert. Aber warum kann ich mit den gleichen Fehlermeldungen dann eine DVD+RW problemlos brennen (nicht mal einen Buffer Underrun)?

Edit 2: Kann ja nicht mal testen ob es wieder geht, weil ich sonst immer eine DVD+R verschwende  :Sad: 

Edit 3: Den Zugriffsfehler habe ich durch das setzen des SUID Bits behoben.

----------

## psycco

So ich habs gelöst. Dumme Zufälle gibts, hatte beim brennen immer die VMWare an. Habe jetzt mal die Laufwerke in der VMWare getrennt und es funktioniert. Darauf muss man erstmal kommen.   :Very Happy:  Nebenbei habe ich noch viel über die neuen SATA und PATA Treiber gelernt  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

----------

